# I can't believe he got cut from American Idol



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 14, 2008)

YouTube - Buck Smith Performs 02

this guy was the best. He did Otis Redding's song, "Sitting at the dock of the bay". The cut him for those cookie cutter types.


----------



## govols (Feb 15, 2008)

Seriously dude, you watch this stuff? Isn't there something in the WCF about this type of stuff? I mean it even has IDOL in the title.


I sure am glad they got rid of the nerdy guy though. He has a good voice but maybe for plays, etc.

Hopefully the guy that lives in his car will go back to his family. Talk about humble pie.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 15, 2008)

Slippery said:


> YouTube - Buck Smith Performs 02
> 
> this guy was the best. He did Otis Redding's song, "Sitting at the dock of the bay". The cut him for those cookie cutter types.



OK, I'll admit, I watch the show.

It's sort of ironic that you're posting a performance to convince us that the guy has real talent. If the creators of the show believed the consensus would be the same then they wouldn't have cut him.

The real surprise for me was that they cut the "crying" kid who got over-confident on that last song and that they cut the nice kid with the southern accent and tie.

I think Simon probably wanted him on the show because he would attract a certain demographic. Having watched every season after the second, I've noticed they spread the demographic group out pretty broadly. There's always some performer that will appeal to just about every age group. For me, the most maddening of every season is the teen that is not really good but keeps getting the "I just want to pinch your cheeks" vote.

The one that really bugs me is the incredibly effeminate kid that can sing really well but will be popular for another reason.

Anyway, that guy did nothing for me in the video you posted so I guess it just proves the point that there's always going to be a debate about who should/shouldn't be moving forward. I remember thinking America had botched the decision when then chose Carrie Underwood but the show also forces people to sing outside of their genre and it's artificial in many ways. Needless to say, they've produced a number of talents that I enjoy listening to.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 15, 2008)

govols said:


> Seriously dude, you watch this stuff? Isn't there something in the WCF about this type of stuff? I mean it even has IDOL in the title.
> 
> 
> I sure am glad they got rid of the nerdy guy though. He has a good voice but maybe for plays, etc.
> ...


yeah that nerdy guy would do well on broadway. But being a pure singer is.

poor Josiah. He definitely needs to go back to his family and repent.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 15, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Slippery said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Buck Smith Performs 02
> ...



Rich you are correct. American Idol is trying hard to have a multi ethnic and diverse mix. And I do feel sorry for that effeminate kid. He can sing, and if my suspicions are correct, he is gay, and this newly found fame will bring major temptations his way. the best thing would have been for him to not get picked. But maybe, just maybe he is mature enough.

ps. And I still say Buck Smith has talent. The kid has a nice husky blues voice and the wild hair and the rough partially unshaven beard gave him the look of a real man as opposed to those clean cut metrosexual types.


----------

